# meds and concerns after RAI



## boat309 (Jul 11, 2013)

so i go in for my rai next week and i was concerned about a few things. im only getting a small dose (10 millicurries) and my doc told me not to take my methimazole for 10 days before, but should i be taking it after?? i am on a beta blocker that he told me i can still take. also i am really kinda worried about my thyroid dumping after and putting me in to a thyroid storm.. should i even be worried about this or am i just being crazy??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

boat309 said:


> so i go in for my rai next week and i was concerned about a few things. im only getting a small dose (10 millicurries) and my doc told me not to take my methimazole for 10 days before, but should i be taking it after?? i am on a beta blocker that he told me i can still take. also i am really kinda worried about my thyroid dumping after and putting me in to a thyroid storm.. should i even be worried about this or am i just being crazy??


Well, you do want the radioactive material to uptake and you could "dump" so this is something you really need to talk to the doctor about.



You have every good reason to be concerned so make sure you approach your doc on this matter in due time before you get the RAI.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure about your specifics, but I was SUPER hyper and had 15mci twice and neither time did I suffer a thyroid storm. My thyroid did dump quite a bit the first time, but I wasn't on methimazole, so there was no managing it and I was at the mercy of whatever was gonna happen. I mean, there is no stopping excess hormone being dumped into your system by the dead thyroid cells, but you should be ok as far as a storm is concerned. Only can tell you what happened to me and since I was very hyper, no meds, and more RAI, and didn't suffer a storm, I would hope you wouldn't.

They will tell you when you can start taking the methimazole again, probably a couple of days after the RAI.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I did after my first one (wasn't on methimazole for the second RAI) just because I had major symptoms and a good thyroid dump after it. I think I was on it for two weeks or so, and taking half of what I normally did just to not skew the results a lot and just help.


----------

